# Oracle - A Blend worth trying...



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Made up my own blend of 1 kg Jagong Village well mixed with 500 gms of Monsooned Malabar. Used beans from Rave who seem to take the MM a little lighter than I normally buy.

A great combo for the Oracle.

21grms in 48 grms out.

Grind set to 11

Shot temp 93C

Tamp at mark 7 pressure

8 secs pre-infusion

35 seconds total delivery.

Great for Americano with shot set to 48 grms & total with hot water set to 112 grams. I have found the built in Americano recipes are set to fill buckets. Way too much water added

Did a similar method using the EK & results remarkably similar. As expected the EK did show a bigger initial burst of flavour & longer sweet aftertaste.

Difficult to have regrets with the Oracle. I'm finding that with extreme care & acceptance of a fair amount of waste keeping the grinder clean & fresh it is well exceeding my expectations.


----------



## yarmy28 (Sep 23, 2016)

Tempted to give this a go. Could you tell me where you sourced your beans from for this please?

Please also confirm what water you use in your machine?

oh and sorry but what is EK?

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

yarmy28 said:


> oh and sorry but what is EK?


EK43

Only google if you want to be gobsmacked by how much some of us spend on our coffee equipment.

Then google KVDW Speedster for a bit more.


----------



## yarmy28 (Sep 23, 2016)

Dylan said:


> EK43
> 
> Only google if you want to be gobsmacked by how much some of us spend on our coffee equipment.
> 
> Then google KVDW Speedster for a bit more.


haha yes that's a serious bit of kit!


----------



## yarmy28 (Sep 23, 2016)

sorry Ron...just re-read your post and see you bought the beans from rave.



ronsil said:


> Made up my own blend of 1 kg Jagong Village well mixed with 500 gms of Monsooned Malabar. Used beans from Rave who seem to take the MM a little lighter than I normally buy.
> 
> A great combo for the Oracle.
> 
> ...


----------

